
Ask HN: Are you interested in picking up “idea sunday” threads again? - azeirah
&gt; A HN experiment. Every Sunday, a thread will be started to share product ideas. Why? Because many people have ideas they will simply not have the time to implement, and many need product ideas to work on.<p>I&#x27;ve seen the idea pop up a few times past week, are you interested in picking this up again?
======
DanBC
Weekly is far too frequently. At most it should be monthly.

If you can think of a way that it can happen without creating extra work for
the mods they might consider it.

Some of the problems with previous threads were people begging for upvotes,
and people competing to start the threads.

------
uptown
I vote 'yea'. I always found them to be one of the more interesting and
thought-provoking types of posts on this site.

------
willmeyers
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693262)

I don't think dang will allow it. While I did like reading through the
threads, overtime they didn't really contribute anything meaningful to HN.
Just my 2c

~~~
partisan
Cleverly shift it to Saturday to avoid any unwanted scrutiny.

------
rayalez
I really wish it would exist, though I agree that it should probably be
monthly.

I would also like to see some sort of regular reading/recommendations thread.

------
_RPM
Perhaps you should do a poll. That feature still works, no?

------
SmellTheGlove
I'd like that. Yes from me if we're voting.

------
raooll
Yes plz

------
kbyatnal
Yes definitely!

------
ffggvv
Yes, please.

------
galazzah
Yes

------
partisan
Yes.

